
Secure Go - Securing and exploiting a Go binary - chrisbroadfoot
http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/areece/securego/
======
BarkMore
A member of the Go team responded here:
[https://groups.google.com/d/topic/golang-
nuts/Jd9tlNc6jUE/di...](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/golang-
nuts/Jd9tlNc6jUE/discussion)

~~~
stock_toaster
Looks like a related issue entry as well:
<http://code.google.com/p/go/issues/detail?id=3467>

------
drivebyacct2
I had to deal with some of this the other day when I was distributing a binary
that I wasn't dying to have easily linked back to me.

    
    
        go build -ldflags "-s" .
    

will strip some (all?) dev info out of the binary. Or at least it go it some
my path information didn't appear when running "strings" on the binary.

~~~
agentS
It strips symbol table information.

Relevant docs: <http://golang.org/cmd/ld/> <http://plan9.bell-
labs.com/magic/man2html/1/2l>

